# need a lot of help with ear cleaning



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage has started getting some gunk in his ear. I was lucky enough to run into his vet today at the park(saving me from paying for another vet vist) and she said it was just because his ears were too big for him...haha then said standard gunk no infection and to use ear creme to clean.

I've never heard of ear creme...i've heard of liquid solutions not creme though...what do you guys use? and how far down do I wipe? past all that weird bumpy stuff in there? lol 

what do I use to clean it out is a paper towel ok? after I use a cleaning solution/creme do I need to rinse it out with water?


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't hear of the creme, but I got some cleaner solution from the vet. I do it outside.-Squirt the liquid in Sassy's ears rub both of them near her head and then stand back and let her shake the liquid out. I then use a cotton ball to wipe her ear gently for any gunk.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is a great recipe for ear cleaner called Blue Power Ear Cleaner--you can download it here: http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/BLUE.HTM

And you generally want to flush the ear and then wipe out the stuff that comes up. You should never stick things down your dog's ear canal.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd just drop in at the clinic & buy the ear cream ...

There are instances where you need aggressive cleaners but it doesn't sound as if your pup is there yet, if you decide to go with the Blue Power Cleaner, please familiarize yourself with the chemicals first:

MSDS for Hexamethyl-p-rosaniline Chloride ie Gentian Violet 

MSDS for Boric Acid


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I love Zymox ear cleaner.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

If its just a little gunk and dirt I wouldn't use a cleaner at all. A baby wipe wrapped around your finger will do great. I would wipe out where you can see and don't worry about reaching the ear drum as the canine ear canal is long and there is no way to reach it with just your finger.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AltoI'd just drop in at the clinic & buy the ear cream ...


I would call the clinic and ask specifically what ear cream they are recommending ~ you may be able to find the same thing on the internet much cheaper.

My vet sold me a bottle of Epi-Otic Advanced ear cleaner for dogs and cats when my cat was having problems with a yeast infection in his ears. The Epi-Otic Advanced was just to clean the ears, I had another med for the yeast infection.

I found and bought the exact same cleaner at Entirely Pets for less than half the price than the vet charged. I don't fault the vet for charging more as they have to maintain a stock of lots of different items and are running a business ~ but there are many other options for nonprescription items.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I took one of my girls to the vet because she was having a issue with her ear being she is prego they didn't want to give her anything at this time so they made this mix and in 2 days she is having no problems, the mix is:

2table spoons boric acid
1 part vodka
1 part water

I have never heard of this but it seems to work great


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I use Halo Herbal Ear Wash - just pour some on a gauze pad and clean the ear. It is gentle and has a nice smell - once a week is generally sufficient.

______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

